# Famous Chestnuts



## HLB (3 November 2008)

I resently brought a chestnut mare, i dont know why i did it as i am not a chestnut person (but she is very sweet and very pretty) i can remember in the 90's everyone saying down the yard dont get a chestnut they are Hot headed and slightly tapped! anyway i have been looking to see famous chestnuts as most of them seem to be pretty good horses weather slightly tapped or not, all i can come up with is:

Auto Annie ~ Mare

For Pleasure ~ Stallion

Toytown~ Gelding

can anyone think of any others????


----------



## muffinino (3 November 2008)

Aldaniti - gelding (I think)

ETA
Shantih was the red chesnut arab mare in Patricia Leitch's Jinny books 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm not one for chesnuts, either, though I love liver chesnut and sometimes they have a fabulous red tinge to them, especially the stallions.


----------



## MardyMare (3 November 2008)

Carnaval Drum ?  although I dont know if famous but I have a chestnut mare who is his granddaughter lol.    I have two chestnut mares the other is a TB - breeding unknown.


----------



## Faithkat (3 November 2008)

Off the top of my head

Racing:
Whistlejacket
Bosra Sham
Lammtarra
Hyperion
Crepello
Nashwan
New Approach
Kris Kin
The Minstrel

SJ:
Mr Softee
Flanagan 
It's The Business
Amber du Montois (now there's a madam!)

 . . .  umm  . . .  still thinking  . . . .

Oh, God, yes, Carnaval Drum - how could I forget?  I know him well and bred my filly by his - chestnut - son, Carnaval Pleasure . . . . doh!!!!!


----------



## samstar (3 November 2008)

can't think of any off top of my head. But I like you said I'd never have one. look at my pics lol. love her to bits.


----------



## Libbyn1982 (3 November 2008)

Ready Teddy, and isn't abervail dream liver chestnut?

I have had 2 ginger boys and liver chestnut mare and they have all been beautiful.


----------



## Maesfen (3 November 2008)

Shahrastani (won both English and Irish Derbies) a lovely horse,
Grundy won our Derby.
Weren't Mr Frisk and Cruise Missile, Spartan Missile, chestnuts?


----------



## little_flea (3 November 2008)

Baloubet De Rouet


----------



## Puppy (3 November 2008)

Over to You has got to be my favourite famous chestnut! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 What a dude of a horse!


----------



## Happy Horse (3 November 2008)

Persian Punch and Double Trigger both multiple Goodwood Cup winners.


----------



## Racing_Gal (3 November 2008)

I have a chestnut mare, welsh Sec C, total b!tch and a pain in my ass but I wouldn't have her anyother way!


----------



## Taffster (3 November 2008)

I have a welsh d liver chestnut filly total witch and pain in the ass - i really would like her to be different!! She drives me insane one step forward and 3 back, maybe she needs a new mum!!


----------



## Carys (3 November 2008)

I have a Sec D chestnut mare, 4 white socks &amp; she's FAB - best behaved horse I've ever owned and never been mareish (had her since 3 now 10 &amp; wouldn't change her for anything).


----------



## BankEndRescue (3 November 2008)

Secretariat was a chestnut too


----------



## lacampbell (3 November 2008)

First one that came into my mind was Malcolm Pyrah's Towerlands Anglezarke! He was a wonderful horse. The thought was quickly followed by Liz Edgars' Everest Forever. Two faboulous showjumpers.....


----------



## Penguinboots (3 November 2008)

Wasn't the Pie (or Pi?) in National Velvet a chestnut?


----------



## swshowjumper (3 November 2008)

Going to show my age now !!!!!!!!!

Prince Hal  Showjumper way back with Pat Smythe.


----------



## Rambo (3 November 2008)

A few chestnut SJ'ers for you:-

Flambeau C
Everest Oyster
Gladstone
Fire II
ET
Calvados
Jus de Pomme
King of Diamonds (?)
Goldfever
Quidame Des Hayettes
Upto Date 8
Disney Way

And from the world of Drossage - Mistral Hojris


----------



## Gingernags (3 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Shahrastani (won both English and Irish Derbies) a lovely horse,
Grundy won our Derby.
Weren't Mr Frisk and Cruise Missile, Spartan Missile, chestnuts? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mr Frisk definately was, I worked on the Stud that bred him and we had his full brother, Master Frisk - on the yard.

I love gingers, I'm on my second generation chestnut mare, and she's a total love, and the third generation is a chestnut boy with a twist - the spotty botty.

Love them!


----------



## Hollycat (3 November 2008)

Donnerhall was a very famous chestnut whose dressage legacy will last for a long time indeed!

I remember shantith.  Does anyone remember Silent King the horse and pony mags show jumper?


----------



## muffinino (3 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 Does anyone remember Silent King the horse and pony mags show jumper? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

No but I remember Freddie, the H&amp;P pony - he was a chesnut


----------



## Enfys (3 November 2008)

Eclipse?


----------



## rara007 (3 November 2008)

Teddy O'Connor?
Headly Brittania (sp. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## k9h (3 November 2008)

What was  the chestnut that Tina Cassan use to SJ called, that was a lovely big horse?


----------



## teapot (3 November 2008)

Billy Landretti is chesnut isn't he? Tina Cook's General Jock too. 

Ben Maher's ride who I cannot for the life of me remember the name of (I've got a pic of him jumping at Hickstead)


----------



## WeeBrown (4 November 2008)

My fav (except own horse and pony that are and were chestnut) was Corbiere.


----------



## Faithkat (4 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
  Wasn't the Pie (or Pi?) in National Velvet a chestnut?  

[/ QUOTE ]

In the film, yes he was (and a gelding; amazing that he became a bay stallion in "International Velvet"!).  In the original book, however, he was piebald  . . . hence "The Pie"


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (4 November 2008)

Phar Lap


----------

